# When you start a business



## nicoletse (Dec 29, 2011)

When you start a business, what must lead the way ought to be your own interest in or love for whatever it is you need to do. Loving what you do miraculously attracts all the necessary resources, people and opportunities. You definitely don’t need money to start. Bootstrapping will stimulate your creativity and that is worth much over money anyway.
Besides, money is overrated. I have found through bitter experience that there is always baggage that comes with investors’ money. You take their money and you get their karma . What may appear like simple money is often filled with major headaches and not worth it in the long run. I vastly prefer the freedom and the control that comes with bootstrapping.


----------



## LiveSceneApp (Jan 10, 2012)

Seems like you're a big fan of bootstrapping.

Cheers,

Conrad


----------



## qypeople (Aug 19, 2010)

hey,guy! are you in china?


----------

